# Apple Mac vs. other laptops



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

My SIL talked my hubby into buying an apple Mac. I know absolutely nothing about Macs. 

Anyone want to explain the differences, why it's said it's better and is it worth the money?


----------



## chickenqueen (Jan 9, 2016)

I have no clue but if you find out,let me know.I'm going to need a new one.I left mine unattended for a few minutes and when I came back,George, a Quaker Parrot, had removed 16 buttons on my laptop.I still haven't found the "F" and "Z" buttons and have to push the inside button for those letters.Plus,I'm outta memory and even Toshiba couldn't help me w/ that.For $200 it was a decent laptop,Ive been using it over a year.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Apple is not as susceptible to hacking, virus' or trojans. 

When this machine finally dies I'm moving away from windows. I don't like that they are in my business and have taken away any control over what and when new updates are downloaded. 

There was one recently that was a tracking update. Luckily I knew about it and refused to downlaod it. That is not possible with Windows 10.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I will have to talk to hubby and see if he likes it (communicate?) . I have a Dell right now since their warranty service is better than hp. Dell immediately sends you a packing box and they update you every day. 

I have a little Samsung Galaxy that I use for Kindle and browsing. Fast little thing. But I think it's failing. It freezes up a lot and clicks to open things doesn't always work. But it's so fast.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Other than the one IBM I had years ago all I've owned are Dells. Too bad they are so wound up with Microsoft because I would stay with them otherwise.

There are other OS's out there, like Linux Mint and one other I can't think of at the moment but they would require specialized stuff I don't feel like messing with.


----------



## seminole wind (Aug 22, 2015)

I tried Ubuntu for a few weeks and could never get it. My home page was blank and I guess I was supposed to fill it up, but had no idea on how to do it. I did try.


----------



## robin416 (Sep 8, 2013)

Let's see how much we can confuse each other on these OS's. If I remember right Ubuntu was not for the faint of heart. That Mint was the way to go if moving away from Windows. That is was very similar, it can even run Word.

I found something last night that says Dell is selling computers with Mint on it. I can pull up a Dell page searching for Linux but it appears the machines come with 10 on them. Going to have to ask deeper questions about just what those machines are.


----------

